
Microsoft to Add React JSX Support to Visual Studio 2015 - evo_9
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2015/02/20/react-for-web-essentials.aspx
======
eibrahim
Why? I hate reactjs and the jsx format... ember is so much more powerful. i
know, it's probably not apples to apples. but why patch together 10 different
techs to get a web app up and running when ember and ember cli, does it all
for you.

PS: I am open to convert over, so convince me :)

~~~
evo_9
React is not about doing everything for you. It's about creating discrete
pieces that can be composed into more complex UI elements. Ember, Angular,
etc, are all doing too much imo. I much prefer the granularity provided by
React.

Regarding JSX, I was a little put off by some new 'bastard' JS format but all
it really does is allow you to write HTML in your JS code and have syntax
highlighting and all the benefits of those tags being first class citizens in
the language for a change. This allows you to write much more clean HTML
inside your JS without a ton of commas and escape characters, etc. I
personally think it's worth it, but JSX is optional- you can always write pure
JS which is what the JSX crosscospiler spits out for you.

Take some time to play around with it, the lightbulb moment hits pretty
earlier for most people because this isn't a radical change compared to most
of the big JS libraries out there.

